# Situação de seca em Portugal Continental



## DRC (26 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

Tópico sobre a actual situação de seca em Portuga Continental.


----------



## DRC (26 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

Aqui já não chove há 1 mês, a terra está sequinha de todo para o comprovar. Estamos em seca, mas ninguém se importa, muito pelo contrário, as pessoa querem Sol e calor em Março, enquanto devia chover e fazer frio. Eu não vejo que riqueza traga este calor e esta seca ao país, se assim continuar vamos ter falta de água e incêndios florestais e isso não é nada de bom para Portugal. Vamos aguardar mas os próximos meses devem ser, para variar "secos".


----------



## David sf (26 Mar 2009 às 16:48)

Para além da escassez de precipitação, há outros factores preocupantes.
Na última seca por que passámos, 2004/05, os valores da precipitação acumulado no Sul, por estas alturas eram semelhantes. Mas nesse ano tivemos um mês de Fevereiro e início de Março bastante frios. Este ano temos tido temperaturas bastante superiores à média o que contribui para aumentar a evapotranspiração dos solos e tornar tudo mais seco.
Para além disto, o facto de termos tido quase toda a pluviosidade concentrada em 3 semanas (15Jan - 6Fev) é bastante mau hidrologicamente. Todos sabemos que a recarga dos aquíferos é essencial para que na época estival haja água nos pequenos cursos de água, por eles abastecidos, e nos poços. Ora, após as primeiras horas de chuva, os solos ficam saturados e não há nenhuma infiltração, pelo que da maioria da água que caíu nesse período não se aproveitou nada para os aquíferos. Porque uma coisa é ter 200 mm distribuídos uniformemente por quatro meses, outra é tê-los todos em 20 dias.
Mas esperemos por um Abril húmido e fresco, pelo menos é o que prevê a NOAA nas suas previsões sazonais.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (26 Mar 2009 às 17:17)

realmente tudo o que se disse atrás é certo, eu por exemplo tenho uma mini horta aqui ao pé de casa e ja tenho de a regar diáriamente, pois o solo está extremamente seco, mesmo a evolução das plantas este ano está bastante acelarada, esperemos então pelo abril cdas aguas mil


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

Que poderei acrescentar?
Que neste fim de semana plantei 2 arvores e que a terra estava seca?
Que as nascentes pouca agua têm?
Que tive de ligar o sistema de rega gota a gota?


Isto em Março!


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 18:50)

O último dia em que tive precipitação foi no dia 5 deste mês.  

Portanto, há 21 dias que não chove.


----------



## kikofra (26 Mar 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui Já choveu este mês um total de 26,4mm.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 20:38)

Aqui por Setúbal este mês de Março deve entrar para a historia como uns dos menos chuvosos e mais quentes...Não registo precipitação desde o dia 5 já lá vão 21 dias seguidos sem cair uma gota do céu...

Dia 1...2,1mm
Dia 2...0,5mm
Dia 3...1,0mm
Dia 4...1,0mm
Dia 5...1,0mm

Total: 5,6mm


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

O Mês de Março pode estar a ser um mês seco.

Mas como foi o mês de Dezembro e Janeiro, bastantes chuvosos.

Só visualizando a situação do Algarve e que se nota que ele já vão com muitos meses secos.

No Mês de Março, até agora só conto com _21,3mm _.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2009 às 10:29)

João Soares disse:


> O Mês de Março pode estar a ser um mês seco.
> 
> Mas como foi o mês de Dezembro e Janeiro, bastantes chuvosos.
> 
> ...



Dezembro bastante chuvoso no Norte do País ???
Que eu saiba o único mês que foi superior á média foi apenas Janeiro !!
Mas vou confirmar com os mapas do IM !!

Aqui no Sul ... o que posso dizer é que os solos estão secos que nem pedra, desde fevereiro que tenho que regar, e desde 6 feveiro cairam cerca de 5 mm de precipitação !!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2009 às 13:52)

No meu caso - na minha zona - a situação é um pouco diferente da relatada até agora. Não pela quantidade de chuva que apenas durante 3 semanas foi abundante.
Os aquíferos e as nascentes estão neste momento a debitar água em abundância - esta situação deveu-se a 2 factores:
1º - A queda de neve e de granizo ocorrida no início de Janeiro saturou o solo ao longo de vários dias - a neve e o granizo chegaram a aguentar durante 5 dias no solo, durante os quais foram derretendo e infiltrando a água muito lentamente.
2º - Quando a chuva finalmente começou a cair, em abundância, já tinha o terreno bem preparado para penetrar profundamente no subsolo e assim abastecer os aquíferos da zona.
Aqui por Paços de Ferreira o ano hidrológico tende a seco mas estas circunstâncias atenuaram a sensação de seca. Evidentemente que se não tivéssemos queda de neve e granizo em abundância estaríamos agora com problemas graves na agricultura e no abastecimento de poços. Nas últimas 3 semanas nem uma gota caída do céu


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2009 às 21:47)

Entretive-me a fazer um gráfico dos dias de Março desde 1985 na Gago Coutinho em Lisboa. Marços secos e quentes são coisas que vão acontecendo de vez em quando, 1997/1998 deverá ter sido pior.


----------



## frederico (27 Mar 2009 às 22:37)

Importa salientar que desde 1990 existe uma forte tendência para a redução da precipitação média no mês de Março em todo o país. Longe  vão os tempos em que Orlando Ribeiro considerava a existência regular de um segundo pico de precipitação no mês de Março como regular no nosso país (o pico principal seria em Dezembro). Em áreas do interior da Península na nova norma 1971-2000 o mês de Março já tem precipitação inferior a 30 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

No Algarve, Faro este mês teve uns 3 a 4 mm, Olhão até agora 0 mm, Tavira 4,2 mm, o ano passado o Levante trazia chuva, este ano nem o Levante traz água, a chuva tem caído toda na zona entre Cádiz e o Estreito de Gibraltar e Marrocos, coisa estranha.
A continuar assim, a preocupação não é este ano, porque água para a população existe, para a agricultura já não é a mesma coisa, a barragem do Arade já tem alguns problemas, dia 3 de Abril logo direi mais sobre a situação no Algarve.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2009 às 00:55)

Vince disse:


> ... Marços secos e quentes são coisas que vão acontecendo de vez em quando, 1997/1998 deverá ter sido pior...



Março de 1997 é o único desde que há registos no IM, em que nenhuma estação da sua rede em Portugal Continental registou qualquer precipitação. zero. do Minho ao Algarvio 1980...todo o santo mês.
E igualmente temperaturas altas.
Mas embora a situação seja já preocupante, haja esperança.
Veja-se o que sucedeu a partir de 15 de Abril até finais de Maio desse mesmo ano: precipitacões generosas e generalizadas e em alguns locais como por aqui (P.Rubras)  até abundantes .
Isto reequilibrar-se-á.
Nem quero imaginar outro cenário ,
como aqueles anos de seca não só em Março, mas de todos os meses ...
mais de um ano...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 01:21)

É ddifícil, para já, dizer-se que estamos novamente em novo período de seca. Basta lembrar o ano passado que foi muito generoso em precipitação no segundo trimestre. Há que esperar até meados de Maio para uma correcta avaliação do possível grau de seca; tudo ainda é possível.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2009 às 21:55)

Nas últimas duas ou três décadas parece ser cada vez mais habitual esta situação de Março seco.

Coloco aqui uns gráficos da precipitação em Beja para três normais distintas. 












É notória a forte descida dos valores de precipitação em Março. Passou de mês mais chuvoso na normal 1931 / 1960 para um dos mais secos na normal 1971 / 2000.

Em algumas regiões de Espanha, o mês de Março já é o 3º mais seco, logo a seguir a Julho e Agosto. Mesmo aqui, em Bragança, Março aparece em 4º lugar, depois de Junho, Julho e Agosto.


----------



## Loureso (31 Mar 2009 às 00:24)

Olá Dan 


Dan disse:


> Nas últimas duas ou três décadas parece ser cada vez mais habitual esta situação de Março seco.
> 
> Coloco aqui uns gráficos da precipitação em Beja para três normais distintas.
> 
> ...



Gostaria de perguntar se Beja, situando-se numa região do país, bem conhecida pelos baixos índices de pluviosidade, poderá ser referenciada como indicador de uma situação de seca em Portugal?


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2009 às 01:21)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Dan
> 
> 
> Gostaria de perguntar se Beja, situando-se numa região do país, bem conhecida pelos baixos índices de pluviosidade, poderá ser referenciada como indicador de uma situação de seca em Portugal?





Beja não está numa região tão seca como se pensa. Os valores daquela região alentejana rondam os 550-700 mm anuais. Seco sim é o vale do Guadiana com menos de 500 mm na zona de Serpa-Moura, ou a zona de Barca de Alva, no vale do Douro.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 01:38)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Dan
> 
> 
> Gostaria de perguntar se Beja, situando-se numa região do país, bem conhecida pelos baixos índices de pluviosidade, poderá ser referenciada como indicador de uma situação de seca em Portugal?



Não é só em Beja que a precipitação em Março tem diminuindo de forma significativa no mês de Março. Em todo o país isso se tem verificado, como se pode constatar num estudo que o Vince referiu aqui:

Alterações Climáticas ou Ciclo Climático

No estudo feito, é clara a diminuição da precipitação no mês referido.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Abr 2009 às 19:38)

Pouca chuva aqui en Huelva, 
en Marzo 17 mm ... tenemos
seca tamben perto sul Portugal.

Un saludo amigos


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2009 às 20:42)

frederico disse:


> Beja não está numa região tão seca como se pensa. Os valores daquela região alentejana rondam os 550-700 mm anuais. Seco sim é o vale do Guadiana com menos de 500 mm na zona de Serpa-Moura, ou a zona de Barca de Alva, no vale do Douro.



Na zona do Côa até apanhas menos de 300 mm em algumas regiões.
Exceptuando as Ilhas Selvagens, deve ser uns dos locais mais secos de Portugal.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2009 às 03:41)

belem disse:


> Na zona do Côa até apanhas menos de 300 mm em algumas regiões.
> Exceptuando as Ilhas Selvagens, deve ser uns dos locais mais secos de Portugal.




Quando visitei o vale do Côa e do rio Águeda, perto de Barca de Alva, pela primeira vez, fiquei impressionado com a aridez! E mais impressionante ainda é que poucos quilómetros depois estamos no planalto perto de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo onde já encontramos carvalhos-negrais!


----------



## castor (9 Jun 2009 às 17:46)

Portugal è um país de clima mediterranico e como tal sujeito a variações ciclicas
de precepitação e variações regulares de temperatura.
 Muito se pode fazer para menimizar estes efeitos, mas para isso seria preciso convencer os poderes politico e económico o que não é tarefa fácil.
 Sobre a seca e aquecimento quanto mais cedo agirmos melhor; que tal uma construção massiva de açudes  para guardar a água para  os anos de menos precepitação.
 E se os paises da zona mediterranica se reunissem para coordenar esforços para contrariar o avanço do deserto


----------



## psm (9 Jun 2009 às 17:54)

castor disse:


> Portugal è um país de clima mediterranico e como tal sujeito a variações ciclicas
> de precepitação e variações regulares de temperatura.
> Muito se pode fazer para menimizar estes efeitos, mas para isso seria preciso convencer os poderes politico e económico o que não é tarefa fácil.
> Sobre a seca e aquecimento quanto mais cedo agirmos melhor; que tal uma construção massiva de açudes  para guardar a água para  os anos de menos precepitação.
> E se os paises da zona mediterranica se reunissem para coordenar esforços para contrariar o avanço do deserto





Quais são as provas do avanço do deserto nos paises mediterraneos, e este não é o topico para este comentário que fez! Tem que abrir outro topico.
 Por acaso sabe onde é a região do mundo com mais barragens por km"2 ?


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jun 2009 às 19:47)

psm disse:


> Quais são as provas do avanço do deserto nos paises mediterraneos, e este não é o topico para este comentário que fez! Tem que abrir outro topico.
> Por acaso sabe onde é a região do mundo com mais barragens por km"2 ?



Por vezes não é a falta de precipitação que dita o avanço do deserto .. somos nós !!

Em relação ao Algarve o avanço do deserto que é notório deve-se sobretudo aos incêndios de Verão que tem vindo a aniquilar as nossa florestas. Incêndio de 2003(?) por exemplo, e a desertificação das zonas rurais com uma fuga massiva para o litoral e para as grandes cidades algarvias, devido sobretudo á  falta de trabalho. Relembro que já foi os tempos em que as pessoas preocupavam-se em cultivar para a casa, e que faziam disso o seu modo de vida.

No Algarve e Alentejo chove pelo menos em média 450 mm, sendo essas precipitações ao longo de 7 meses (Outubro até Abril), sendo que tem havido migrações nas precipitações e alguma mudanças climáticas interessantes sobretudo nos ultimos 20 anos. Abril tornou-se o mais chuvoso após Dezembro, sendo que o mes de Janeiro e Março tiveram umas descidas brutais da sua média. 
Isto para dizer que esses valores são mais do que suficientes para manter o equilibrio. Valores de precipitação que contribuiram para o aumento da desertificação seria ter secas como as de 2004 e 2005.
Relembro que temos barragens no Algarve que no que á Agricultura diz respeito ainda estão muito mal aproveitadas estando contudo em construção aquedutos (ou semelhante) para a irrigação dos terrenos.
Este ano foi um ano de seca meteorológica, mas jamais hidrológica. Pois as barragens estão cheias aqui no sotavento algarvio também muito devido ao seu fraco aproveitamento em termos de irrigação.

Atenção: Tudo o que foi aqui dito foi apenas referente ao Algarve.


----------

